# Pimp Your Amphibia



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Check out the before and after shots at the end of this.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Good job.

As a matter of interest, where do you think he sourced the hands?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

He said they were ETA and needed slight modding.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

liked it -except for the bezel insert.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Cheers for sharing. I like the look of that although it does seem a lot of work and I wouldn't want to do it myself on a new watch...)


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Littlelegs said:


> Cheers for sharing. I like the look of that although it does seem a lot of work and I wouldn't want to do it myself on a new watch...)


 Check out is other stuff. He can also do the work for you.


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks, enjoyed that..


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

very good, nothing to complicated either :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Good job.
> 
> As a matter of interest, where do you think he sourced the hands?


I investigated this matter in my attempted moding phase. The answer is broaching and bushing the hand holes to fit the particular pinion but pretty much any hands can be fitted to any movement if you have the tools and know-how to do this.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> He said they were ETA and needed slight modding.





Kutusov said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> > Good job.
> ...


I suspected as much. Getting the damn things off and back on is enough of a challenge to me...


----------

